# lost at paddle on bailey, four falls.



## egillaspy1 (Apr 4, 2006)

I lost my at bent shaft paddle blue blades, pink tape. Beer and good river karma for a reward. My name and number are on it. Eric Gillaspy 303 550 2188.


----------

